

The Story of the World's Biggest Diamond Heist (2009) - zakelfassi
http://archive.wired.com/politics/law/magazine/17-04/ff_diamonds?currentPage=all

======
ondiekijunior
Is it just me or it doesn't render well in 4 inch screens?

~~~
ablation
It's an old article. Doesn't appear to be ported over to Wired's new,
responsive layout.

